# Wind noise/dropped door fix



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

About time I contributed something useful...
Suffering from wind noise at raised-spoiler-induced speeds and beyond? Then read on;

I had been doing a little Google-fu on the subject, seems the band aid is to adjust the window height/level with an allen key form below but that isn't really curing the root cause. So looking at my hinges I decided spacing the lower hinge, door side bracket out would lift the rear of the door up. 
You need a T45 (as pictured, not a socket and ratchet), shim steel, tin snips.

First off open the door as wide as possible. Green arrows are the two bolts that need undoing, not fully taking out though.
Red arrow shows where the shim will be slipped in










Support the door










Torx bit required. Crack off the two bolts. They don't need undoing, just winding out a few mm.










Shim made, this was 0.5mm steel, purely guesswork. Oddly I didn't take a phhoto of the finished article, it needed fettling a little from here and cleaning up.










Slotted in and bolted up










Door alignment doesn't seem to have changed at least not enough for me to be able to eyeball but it has obviously done something... Went for a cruise to my parents house 3 miles away at around 60mph and could no longer hear any wind noise from that side of the cabin. We'll see if it's audible next time I have a passenger.

Early indicators are that it has done some good. Whilst it was a simple 10min job and I hope this is of use to someone please don't leave your common sense in bed... The doors are probably quite heavy!

Luke


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

why didn't you just adjust the hinge of the door latch?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

If i were you I'd replace it with brass shim which is more stable and won't rust. That metal will eventually rust and could damage your paint work.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

QS Luke said:


> I had been doing a little Google-fu on the subject, seems the band aid is to adjust the window height/level with an allen key form below but that isn't really curing the root cause.


Not if your TT is breaking in 2 or if it is a cut and shut car. 
Otherwise, there must be a reason why Audi engineers have developed an alignment tool for checking the alignment of the window + at least 5 adjusters for adjusting window height, the inward angle and the position relative to the small triangle window on the coupé.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

what should the allignment be, some pictures maybe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Vanu said:


> why didn't you just adjust the hinge of the door latch?


The latch isn't in the wrong place... Audi didn't bolt it on intentionally low, there is obviously enough clearance between the striker and the latch to allow it to drop slightly so lifting the latch would still result in a low door.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

repsol said:


> If i were you I'd replace it with brass shim which is more stable and won't rust. That metal will eventually rust and could damage your paint work.


Shhhh that's in the pipeline, I just don't have any brass shimming about atm.
For proof on concept the steel has sufficed.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> QS Luke said:
> 
> 
> > I had been doing a little Google-fu on the subject, seems the band aid is to adjust the window height/level with an allen key form below but that isn't really curing the root cause.
> ...


Yeah I'd been down the route of window alignment before on a frameless door and instantly regretted it... It took me months to sort that out&#8230; explains why if Audi have a specific alignment tool for the job.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Vanu said:


> what should the allignment be, some pictures maybe? Thanks in advance.


I don't have any to hand but look at the body line and the window seal between the door and rear quarter.
My door has visibly dropped on both sides.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Vanu said:


> what should the allignment be, some pictures maybe? Thanks in advance.


I'm afraid it doesn't work that way, with pictures and so on. The alignment tool Audi developed is plastic template which allows for various distances to be measured. If you know how to use it, it allows for quick and adequate adjustment of the window.

But you'd have to buy the tool as the dimensions of the tool aren't disclosed. The tool is T40038/7.

Since so far none of us have this tool these are the short guidelines to adjust your windows:

1) adjust your window so that the underside of the window is flush with the small window behind it. 
2) adjust your window so that just before closing the door, the gap between the door window and the small window behind it is the same, bottom and top. In other words: once you've closed the door, the window shouldn't be forced out or stick out at the top. 
3) ensure that the distance between the roof trim and the window is the same along the roof. So the window sits the same distance inside, both at the lock side and the mirror side. 
4) When the door is closed test with a piece of paper that the window pushes in the rubber roof seal enough to ensure the seal is water tight and wind noise free. If the piece of paper has too little or too much resistance, then adjust the window height.

I'm well aware a full instruction with pictures and possibly measurements on my car and so on would bring more joy. But that's for another time, may be.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

QS Luke said:


> Vanu said:
> 
> 
> > what should the allignment be, some pictures maybe? Thanks in advance.
> ...


Im pretty sure they dont ever line up, mine dont either seems strange but both sides are identical and its obvious they havnt dropped as they wouldnt close or would be catching somewhere with the amount it looks like they have dropped.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine line up. All it took was adjusting the lock catch 1 mm up.


----------



## Gjsmsmith2 (Sep 14, 2017)

Both my doors have dropped like a dog... (severe), I had wind noise at 85+, I simply used an alan key, iPhone torch, mole grips (to turn the alan key) and adjusted windows to almost max using the two holes under the door, and the angle of glass-to-pillar too... is all fine now. Previously I adjusted the striking plate and that was a poor method as ithe striking plate 'lifts the door' by making it ride up itself, this method left a groove on the striking plate and had a very ruff sounding/feeling close...


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

can anyone say what the distance between the door window and the side window is supposed to be, in cm or inches, doesn't matter.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

10 mm at the bottom, 8 mm at the top on one side, 9 mm at the bottom and 8 mm at the top on the other side.
Measured with a ruler in the dark especially for you 

At least it gives you an idea.

Do I have wind noise? I'm not sure, perhaps above 200km/h :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just to get this straight then lads, my drivers door isnt lined up properly so I need to adjust the catch in the door? Where do you put the Allen key?


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

You need a T45 Torx bit and some shims, as pictured in the OP.
Adjusting the striker plate will only mask the issue and wear the striker out.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No offence but not a fan of doing that method. Others have mentioned the catch


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

For those with doors that have dropped; i we assume that the car left the factory aligned properly, then the only 2 ways I can think of are either some form of impact damage - something has moved (this doesn't sound like it) or more likely, plain old mechanical wear on the hinges and hinge pins.

If it's the latter, then it should be possible to physically lift the door with a jack and feel the play.

The best fix for this would be to replace the hinge (if it's available as a spare part). The method of shimming the hinge will work fine as long as it's only the bottom hinge that's worn. Getting some lubricant into the hinges wouldn't hurt either.

Simply raising the lock striker will also sort of work, but it'll suffer a lot of wear and the door won't close as nicely as it should. Sort the door alignment out properly, and then align the windows.

RP


----------

